

Interested in a mentor program for programmers? - kareemsabri
http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/kxo4c/interested_in_a_mentor_program_for_programmers/

======
mattm
I assume you're the person who started the reddit thread. I recently thought
about an idea like this but don't have much time at the moment to really
implement it. I would be interested in talking about it and perhaps
contributing a little bit of code. Please email me if you would like to
discuss.

~~~
kareemsabri
I am. I've been thinking about it for a while, but procrastinating as well. I
will email anyone who's interested in getting involved.

------
no-go-mojo
That'd be great! any of us would be able to use such a service.

